# Neues Smartphone ~ 200€



## NickNameRandomNumber (18. Juli 2017)

*Neues Smartphone ~ 200€*

Guten Tag,

ich suche zurzeit nach einem neuen Smartphone, da mein bisheriges leider abhanden gekommen ist.  Ich bin niemand der immer das neueste brauche und mein Budget begrenzt sich auf ca. 200 Euronen (Wenn's mal 20€ mehr sind ist's kein Weltuntergang).  Ich lege Wert auf eine flüssige Anwendung (Starten und Schließen von Apps, sowie angenehmes Scrollen beim Surfen). Ich werd' wohl viel lesen , zwar keine Bücher, aber doch recht viele Artikel.  Daher denke sollte die Größe mindestens 5Zoll betragen. Und natürlich ein scharfes hochauflösendes Display. Am besten natürlich FullHD, sofern das bei diesem Budget möglich. Leistung ist natürlich immer gut, aber ich spiele wirklich gar keine Mobilgames.  Speicherplatz für genügend Apps sollte trotzdem gegeben sein (16GB?).

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen 
Vielen Dank im  voraus!

LG, Jan


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Ich hab ein Acer Liquid Z6 Plus und bin sehr zufrieden, hat auch für seine Klasse einen sehr guten Akku. Mit 32GB auch einen üppigen internen Speicher, Full-HD, Micro-SD-Slot...  Kriegst du für 200€ ACER Liquid Z6 Plus 32 GB Anthrazit Dual SIM Smartphone - MediaMarkt  oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N4062XC   bei MM könntest du schauen, ob es bei Dir in der Nähe auf Lager ist und es auch mal dort antesten. MM bietet zudem ja auch schon eine Weile Rückgabe"recht" an, so dass du es ruhig "offline" kaufen könntest  

Ich selber hab es für 170€ als Angebot bekommen - vlt. wartest du noch die Woche ab, manchmal gibt es Dienstag ab 20h Angebote mit Handys, oder auch per neuem Prospekt Mi oder Do. 

btw: bei Amazon gibt es dazu passend viele Silikon-Schutzhüllen, musst nur aufpassen, dass du z6 PLUS suchst und nicht nur z6, denn das ist ein anderes Modell. Ich hab bei "cellbell" zwei Stück geholt, die stanken zwar anfangs ein wenig, aber ich hab die einfach 2-3 Nächte draußen lüften lassen   Suchwort bei Amazon wäre "acer z6 plus fashion trend silikon", da gibt es unzählige Designs...


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (18. Juli 2017)

Das scheint meinen Ansprüchen echt gerecht zu werden. Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag


----------



## NickNameRandomNumber (2. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Acer Liquid Z6 Plus und bin sehr zufrieden.



Ich muss mich echt nochmal ausdrücklich für diesen Geheimtipp bedanken  Nutze das Handy jetzt seit ca. einer Woche und die Preisleistung ist einfach top! Gefällt mir richtig gut, verstehe gar nicht wieso das Smartphone so verhältnismäßig  "unbekannt" ist.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2017)

NickNameRandomNumber schrieb:


> Ich muss mich echt nochmal ausdrücklich für diesen Geheimtipp bedanken  Nutze das Handy jetzt seit ca. einer Woche und die Preisleistung ist einfach top! Gefällt mir richtig gut, verstehe gar nicht wieso das Smartphone so verhältnismäßig  "unbekannt" ist.


 Cool   Und naja, Samsung und iPhone beherrschen halt die Schlagzeilen, und von 100 bis 300 Euro gibt es Dutzende Handys, oft auch veraltete Modelle, die früher 400-600€ kosteten. Da gehen viele Modelle einfach unter...    und Acer ist für Handys sowieso nicht sooo bekannt


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. August 2017)

Edit: Urgs, ich hab verpennt, dass der Thread schon was älter ist. Nichts für ungut


----------

